# TiVo Roamio Pro with Lifetime for $699.99



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

In order to comply with eBay's digitally delivered goods policy, I have been asked to physically deliver a product and so anyone interested in a code will get it via USPS

Once payment has been received you will be sent a card, delivered by USPS, which will contain the code

Be in no doubt - you are buying a greetings card (from me to you) which includes a TiVo discount code

If eBay decided to allow digitally delivered goods like Amazon and other outlets then I will revert to sending the codes via email, but until then it's back to good old snail mail!

All offers welcome and hope you enjoy the card 

http://bit.ly/1qD8F8T


----------



## JoshDB (Feb 15, 2014)

If anybody is interested in taking advantage of this offer, please contact me. I think you can only buy 1 of each of the DVR's but can purchase additional Tivo mini's. I would like the "starter" Roamio so I can still record OTA if I decide to ditch cable later on down the road. So if you're in the market for a Roamio Plus or Roamio Pro.... feel free to contact me! I am new to this frum so it wont allow me to post my email.


----------

